
U.S. Wants Prison Sentence for Facebook User Who Pirated ‘Deadpool’ - vezycash
https://torrentfreak.com/u-s-wants-prison-sentence-for-facebook-user-who-pirated-deadpool-180916/
======
brokenmachine
If I created a site where people could create their own groups and upload
files such as this, and then ignored that people were uploading movies like
Deadpool, I would be chased by the authorities.

Facebook allowed more than 6 million downloads of what must have been quite a
large file without doing anything about it.

Why is Facebook seemingly immune to prosecution?

The cynic in me thinks it could be somehow related to the fact that facebook
would actually have the means to fight such a case.

